# To All Culinary Students



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Glad you could make to the forum. It is our hopes that this will be a place for students from different schools to share their culinary experiences. As well we hope that the more experienced chefs will share their knowledge with the students. Looking forward to seeing some great discussions.

------------------
Best Regards,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------

